# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  السيرة الذاتية للأستاذ الدكتور صبري عبد اللطيف سليم

## أحمد عبد الفتاح حسين

sabry slim.png
*السيرة الذاتية
**للأستاذ الدكتور صبري عبد اللطيف سليم
أستاذ التاريخ الإسلامي والحضارة الإسلامية* *بكلية دار العلوم جامعة الفيوم*
 
*المؤهلات العلمية*
-  ليسانس : كلية دار العلوم - جامعة القاهرة – 1972م
-  ماجستير في التاريخ الإسلامي و الحضارة الإسلامية من كلية دار العلوم – جامعة القاهرة 1989م بتقدير ممتاز وعنوان الرسالة (المجتمع المغولي في عصر الأباطرة العظام من جنكيزخان إلى قوبيلاى قاآن ، 603: 693هـ)  
- دكتوراه في التاريخ الإسلامي و الحضارة الإسلامية من كلية دار العلوم – جامعة القاهرة سنة 1996 م بتقدير ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى ، و عنوان الرسالة ( الصراع السياسي والمذهبي بين الشيعة و السنة في إيران في عصر ايلخانات المغول ، 650 : 736 هـ ) 
*عضوية المؤتمرات والجمعيات التاريخية : 
*- عضو اتحاد المؤرخين العرب بالقاهرة برقم 700 لسنة 2002م 
- عضو الجمعية المصرية للدراسات التاريخية برقم 734 ومقرها مدينة نصر بالقاهرة 
*المؤتمرات العلمية في الخارج  * 
-  المؤتمر الدولي لهيئة اليونيسكو العالمية المنعقد في مدينة طشقند تحت إشراف اكاديمية العلوم بجمهورية أوزبكستان في الفترة من2 : 7 نوفمبر 1999م ، و عرض فيه بحثا عنوانه : [ السلطان جلال الدين منكبرتي والمغول ، 612 : 628 هـ ] 
- ندوة منغوليا و الإسلام ... الماضي و الحاضر ، تحت إشراف رابطة العالم الإسلامي بمكة المكرمة في الفترة من 11 : 14 يونيه 2004م فى مدينة أولان باتور عاصمة جمهورية منغوليا و ذلك بالمشاركة ببحث عنوانه [ مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة في ظل العلاقات بين دولتى المغول الإيلخانيين في إيران و العراق ، و المماليك في مصر والشام ، 656 : 736هـ ] 
*المؤتمرات والندوات العلمية داخل مصر  * 
* أولا : كلية دار العلوم – جامعة القاهرة – فرع الفيوم ، وقدمت خلالها الابحاث التالية :*
1- (ثورة الغز الأتراك في خراسان ، منتصف القرن السادس الهجري) ، عرض في المؤتمر العلمي الثالث مايو 1999م. 
2- (مدينة سمرقند ، عاصمة السامانيين الأولى ، 204 : 279 هـ ،) عرض في المؤتمر العلمي الرابع ، نوفمبر 2000م . 
3- (تيمورلنك في ميزان التاريخ) ،عرض في المؤتمر العلمي السادس للكلية ، ونشر فى ملحق العدد الرابع عشر من مجلة كلية دار العلوم بالفيوم ، ديسمبر 2005م . 
* ثانيا : كلية دار العلوم جامعة القاهرة ، ندوة قسم التاريخ الإسلامي و الحضارة الإسلامية بالكلية ، وقد عرضت من خلالها البحوث التالية : * 
1- (الأتراك الخوارزميون في الشرق الأدنى الإسلامي [ الاناضول – الجزيرة – الشام ] من 628 : 644 هـ) وقد تم عرضه أمام الندوة في شهر مارس 1999م ، ثم نشرته مكتبة الثقافة الدينية بالقاهرة 1419هـ / 2000م . 
2- (مصر بين المماليك و العثمانيين ، التغيرات الإدارية و العسكرية بمجئ العثمانيين) ، و قد تم عرضه أمام الندوة ونشر بمجلتها في العدد الرابع عشر ، ديسمبر 2000م. 
3- (تمرد بلاد ما وراء النهر على سلطان الخلافة العباسية (190 : 195 هـ) ، وقد تم عرضه أمام الندوة في ديسمبر 2003م وقد نشر في مجلتها ، العدد السابع عشر ديسمبر 2003م. 
4- تاريخ المغول فى نهاية الأرب للنويرى ( ت 733هـ ) ، دراسة نقدية للجزء السابع والعشرين ، عرض أمام ندوة تكريم الراحلين الأستاذ الدكتور فؤاد عبد المعطى الصياد ، والأستاذ الدكتور عبد النعيم حسنين بكلية الآداب جامعة عين شمس ونشر بمجلة هذه الندوة فى إصدار خاص ، ونشر أيضا بمجلة ندوة التاريخ الإسلامى لكلية دار العلوم ، جامعة القاهرة ( مجلة علمية محكمة ) العدد العشرون 2006 م 
* ثالثاً مجلة كلية دار العلوم جامعة الفيوم ، و هي مجلة نصف سنوية محكمة* 
1- (تاريخ نشأة دولة المماليك في مصر بين الصليبيين و المغول) ،  نشر في العدد الخامس يونيه 2001م . 
2- (الأثر السياسي والحضاري لسلاطين بنى عثمان فى قيام الدولة العثمانية وتدعيم كيانها ( 628 : 922هـ ) ، نشر فى إصدار خاص فى ديسمبر 2008م 
3- (دراسة نقدية تاريخية في بحث دور الخوارزمية فى الصراع الصليبى الإسلامى فى عصر بنى أيوب فى ضوء روايات المؤرخ ابن واصل ( 624 : 642هـ ) البحث باسم ا0د/ أسامة زكى زيد ، أستاذ تاريخ العصور الوسطى بكلية الآداب ، جامعة طنطا والدراسة باسم أ.د/ صبرى عبد اللطيف سليم أستاذ التاريخ الإسلامي بكلية دار العلوم – جامعة الفيوم بحث منشور بمجلة كلية دار العلوم ، العلمية ، بجامعة الفيوم ، العدد الحادى والعشرون يونيو 2009م 
*  رابعا : الجمعية التاريخية المصرية بالقاهرة ( مدينة نصر )* 
- قيام دولة القراخطاى فى تركستان وعلاقتها بالدول الإسلامية في آسيا الوسطى [ السلاجقة – الخوارزميين – الغوريين ] 519 : 612 هـ ، بحث عرضته في شهر سبتمبر 2003م ، ونشر فى مجلة كلية دار العلوم بالفيوم ، العدد السابع عشر يوليو 2007م ( مجلة علمية محكمة ). 
*مؤلفات دراسية للطلاب فى مرحلة الليسانس( انتظام – أنتساب )  * 
- تاريخ الخلفاء الراشدين – الفرقة الأولى 
- تاريخ الدول المستقلة في المشرق الإسلامي – الفرقة الثانية 
- تاريخ الخلافة العباسية ( العصر العباسي الأول ) - الفرقة الثانية  
- تاريخ دولة المماليك في مصر والشام – الفرقة الثالثة 
- دراسات في تاريخ الأتراك العثمانيين - الفرقة الرابعة 
- المؤسسات التعليمية في المشرق الإسلامي – الفرقة الرابعة 
*بحوث تاريخية عامة * 
- (المغول و عالم الإسلام في الفترة من 616 : 656 هـ ) نشر دار الفكر العربي بالقاهرة 2004م  
- (مصادر تاريخ المغول في القرنين السابع والثامن الهجريين) ، بحث عرض أمام اللجنة العلمية الدائمة للتاريخ بمصر للأساتذة المساعدين 2003م0  
- الدولة الجلائرية فى أذريبجان وعلاقاتها مع القبائل التركمانية ( قراقويونلو ) الشاة السوداء فى عصر السلطان أحمد بن أويس ( 784: 813هـ ) ، تم نشره بعد التحكيم فى الإصدار الخاص رقم 78 (يناير 2009م ) بمجلة بحوث كلية الآداب ، جامعة المنوفية  
*الرسائل التاريخية ( ماجستير – دكتوراه ) * 
* أولا : رسائل ماجستير أشرف عليها وتمت مناقشتها*
-   *التكوين السياسي والحضاري للأناضول في ظل الوجود العثماني منذ قيام الدولة حتي السقوط الأول (682-805هـ/1230-1402م)* ، الباحثة: دعاء أحمد أحمد إبراهيم ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، منحت 2017م.  
-   *أتابك العسكر في مصر عصر دولة المماليك (648هـ-1250م/923هـ-1517م)* ، الباحث: أحمد عبد الفتاح حسين محمد ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د  صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، د. وائل أحمد إبراهيم ، منحت 2015م  
-  *التاريخ السياسي والحضاري لمدينة سمرقند في عهد تيمورلنك (771هـ-1370م/807هـ-1405م)* ، الباحثة : أسماء عبد الله سيد أحمد ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، منحت 2016م 
-   *إقليم أذربيجان تحت الحكم المغولي (622-736هـ/1225-1335م)* الباحث: إبراهيم عبد المقصود عبد الونيس ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، أ.د  أحمد مصطفي الصغير ، منحت في 2011م 
-  *الأحوال السياسية في أرمينية وأذربيجان في القرنين الرابع والخامس الهجري والعاشر والحادي عشر الميلاديين* ، الباحث: صالح محمود أبو بكر ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، أ.د  صابر محمد دياب ، منحت في 2004م 
-   *إمارة كرمان تحت حكم المغول (619-720هـ)* ، الباحثة: الشيماء عبد اللطيف جاد ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، إشراف أ.د  صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، منحت في 2005م 
*- * *الدولة الإيلخانية فى عهد السلطان أبي سعيد بهادر خان (716-736هـ / 1166-1336م)* ، الباحثة: يسرية فتحي عبد القادر ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة القاهرة ، اشراف أ.د حسن على حسن ، أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، منحت سنة 2009م. 
-  *الردة أسبابها ونتائجها ؛ دراسة مقارنة بين المصادر الأولي للتاريخ الإسلامي ،* الباحث: عبد الرحمن عوض عبد المغيث ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، أ.د أحمد مصطفي الصغير ، منحت في 2003م 
-  *تدوين التاريخ الإسلامي في القرن الثاني الهجري في المدينة والشام والعراق* ، الباحث: أحمد عبد الحميد عبد الحق ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، منحت في 2000م 
-  *حضارة الدولة الغورية في المشرق الإسلامي (543-612هـ/1148-1215م)* ، الباحث: وائل أحمد إبراهيم ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، إشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، أ.د صلاح الدين محمد نوار ، منحت في 2007م 
- *التاريخ السياسي والحضاري لمدينة بخاري في العصر السلجوقي (389-55هـ) ،* الباحثة:رحاب جابر عبد الشفيع علي ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، منحت في 2016م. 
- *الحياة السياسية والحضارية لإمارة الآق قوينلو (الشاة البيضاء) (780-914هـ/1378-1508م)* ، الباحث:وليد كمال شعبان إسماعيل ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبحي عبد المنعم أبو زيد ، أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم (مشارك) ، أ.د  أحمد عبد العزيز بقوش ، منحت في 2012م 
-  *مدينة طوس في عصر المغول (617-756هـ/1220-1355م) دراسة تاريخية حضارية* ، الباحثة: يسرية أحمد سيد أحمد ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، سجلت في 29/07/2012م 
-   *دراسة في النظم العسكرية الإسلامية (القزلباش- الانكشارية-المماليك الجراكسة) من مطلع القرن (10 الهجري -16 الميلادي ) حتي القرن (13 الهجري -19 الميلادي) دراسة تاريخية مقارنة* ، الباحثة: نادية ربيع أحمد مبروك ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، أ.د/صلاح الدين محمد نوار ، سجلت في 4/03/2012م 
-  *الحياة العلمية في عهد الدولة الجلائرية (738- 835هـ /1338- 1431م)* ، الباحثة:هالة ابو نعامة عزيز فاخرى ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د  صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، أ.د  حسن عبد الرازق السمين ، سجلت  2015م ولم تناقش بعد 
-  *مدينة سراي عاصمة مغول القبجاق من (638هـ/1240م إلي 798هـ/1395م) دراسة تاريخية وحضارية* ، الباحث: محمد أبو القاسم صالح محمد ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، سجلت في 29/07/2012م 
-  *سقوط دولة المغول الايلخانية فى إيران والعراق (736-756ه/ 1335-1355م)* ، الباحثة: منى عبد الحليم عباس ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، سجلت في 2015م. 
- *العلاقات بين المسلمين والصليبيين في ضوء كتاب الاعتبار لاسامة بن منقذ ، دراسة تحليلية ونقدية (488-584هـ)* ، الباحثة:أسماء سعيد إبراهيم علي ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صلاح الدين محمد نوار ، أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، سجلت في 19/12/2012م 
*ثانيا : رسائل ماجستير ناقشها واشترك فى الحكم عليها * 
-  *التاريخ السياسي والحضاري لجزيرة جربة منذ الفتح الإسلامي حتي سقوط الدولة الحفصية* ، الباحث:محمد محمود منشاوي محمد ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د  ماجد محمد إبراهيم زعلوك ، أ.د  إبراهيم فرغل محمد ، منحت 2017م.
-  *بعلبك في التاريخ الإسلامي منذ الفتح الإسلامي حتي نهاية العصر الأيوبي ، دراسة تاريخية وحضارية (14-648هـ/635-1250م*) ، الباحثة:دعاء حمدي عبد الحكيم علي ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صلاح الدين محمد نوار ، منحت في 2015م 
-  *السياسة الخارجية لمملكة غرناطة تحت حكم بني الأحمر (755-897هـ/1354-1492م)* ، الباحث: مصطفي سيد علي إبراهيم ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صلاح الدين محمد نوار ، منحت في 1433هـ/2012م 
*-* *الكتابات التاريخية عند صلاح الدين الصفدي* ، الباحث: أشرف عيد حسن العنتبلي ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة القاهرة ، اشراف أ.د عبد الرحمن أحمد سالم ، منحت سنة 2010م.
-  *مدينة مرعش ودورها في الصراع الإسلامي البيزنطي الصليبي منذ الفتح الإسلامي إلي نهاية دولة المماليك الأولي (16-784هـ/637-1382م)* ، الباحثة: ولاء حمدي أمين أحمد محمد ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صلاح الدين محمد نوار ، منحت في 2016م 
-  *ملطية ودورها في الصراع الإسلامي البيزنظي الصليبي منذ الفتح الإسلامي إلي نهاية دولة المماليك الأولي (13-784هـ/634-1382م)* ، الباحث:أحمد يسين يسين مبروك ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صلاح الدين محمد نوار ، أ.د  صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، منحت في 2015م  
-  *مدينة تفليس ، دراسة تاريخية وحضارية منذ الفتح الإسلامي حتي نهاية دولة المماليك الأولي (25-784هـ/645-1382م)* ، الباحثة: أرزاق رجب عشري عبد اللطيف ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صلاح الدين محمد نوار ، منحت 2016م 
-  *العلاقات السياسية بين الخلافة العباسية والقوي السياسية المعاصرة في خلافة الناصر لدين الله (575-622هـ/1180-1225م)* ، الباحث:محمد سيد محمد عرابي ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د عبد الباري محمد الطاهر ، أ.د أحمد مصطفي الصغير ، منحت في 1431هـ/2010م 
-*  الدور السياسى والحضارى للصوفية فى مصر زمن سلاطين المماليك (  648-923هـ /1250-1517م )* ، أحمد محمود محمد إبراهيم ، رسالة ماجستير بكلية دار العلوم – جامعة القاهرة ، اشراف أ.د عبد الله محمد جمال الدين ، 2006م 
-  * الدور السياسى والحضارى للوزراء زمن المغول الإيلخانيين فى إيران* ، مصطفى محمد حسين إبراهيم ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ الإسلامي والحضارة الإسلامية بكلية دار العلوم – جامعة القاهرة  ، اشراف أ.د عبد الله جمال الدين ، أ.د عبد العزيز بقوش ، نوقشت 2010م 
*ثالثا : رسائل دكتوراه أشرف عليها * 
-  *بلاد ما وراء النهر في العصر المغولي (624-766هـ/1227-1364م) دراسة تاريخية وحضارية* ، الباحث:إبراهيم عبد المقصود عبد الونيس ، رسالة دكتوراه ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، أ.د صبحي عبد المنعم محمد ، منحت سنة 2015م.  
-  *التاريخ السياسي والحضاري لمدينة هراة من الغزو المغولي حتي نهاية حكم آل كرت (617-783هـ/1220-1381م)* ، الباحث/وائل أحمد إبراهيم ، رسالة دكتوراه ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د/صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، أ.د/صلاح الدين محمد نوار ، منحت في 7/12/2011م 
-  *التاريخ السياسي والحضاري لإيران في العصر التيموري في الفترة من (771-912هـ) ،* الباحثة:الشيماء عبد اللطيف جاد الله محمد ، رسالة دكتوراه  ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، أ.د أحمد مصطفي الصغير ، منحت في 16/11/2011م 
-  *دور المغاربة والأندلسيين في الجهاد ضد الصليبيين في بلاد الشام في الفترة من (490-691هـ/1097-1291م)* ، الباحث: عبد الرحمن عوض ، رسالة دكتوراه ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صلاح الدين محمد نوار ، أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، منحت في 2009م 
-  *العلاقات السياسية والحضارية بين دولة المماليك والإمبراطورية البيزنطية (648-857هـ /1250-1453م)* ، الباحث: أحمد عبد الفتاح حسين محمد ، رسالة دكتوراه ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، أ.د صلاح الدين محمد نوار ، 2016م 
-  *الدور الاجتماعي للمرأة في العراق والشام في العصر الأموي والعصر العباسي الأول ؛ دراسة تاريخية وحضارية مقارنة* ، الباحثة : أسماء محمد أحمد زيادة ، رسالة دكتوراه ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف المرحوم أ.د فهمي عبد الجليل محمود ، أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، أ.د صلاح الدين محمد نوار ، 2004م 
-  *التاريخ السياسي والحضاري لإقليم خوارزم في عصر المغول (616-771هـ/1219-1369م)* ، الباحثة:سمر حسين محمود علي  ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د  صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، أ.د  صبحي عبد المنعم محمد ، 2011
- *تاريخ مدينة دمشق بين المماليك والعثمانيين دراسة تاريخية تحليلية مقارنة (872-974هـ/1467-1566م)* ، الباحث: عاطف عبد التواب محمد محمد ، رسالة ماجستير ، قسم التاريخ ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د صبري عبد اللطيف سليم ، 2012م  
*رابعا : رسائل دكتوراه ناقشها واشترك في الحكم عليها*
1-* الأحوال الأقتصادية فى بلاد الشام خلال القرنين الرابع والخامس الهجريين* ، أحمد عبد الحميد عبد الجواد ، رسالة دكتوراه ، قسم التاريخ الإسلامي والحضارة الإسلامية ، كلية دار العلوم ، جامعة الفيوم ، اشراف أ.د فهمي عبد الجليل ، أ.د أحمد مصطفى الصغير نوقشت 2003م 
2- *التاريخ السياسى والثقافى لسلطنة الكجرات فى الهند ( 810 : 980هـ )* ، وفاء محمود عبد الحليم ، رسالة دكتوراه ، قسم التاريخ الإسلامي والحضارة الإسلامية ، بكلية دار العلوم جامعة القاهرة ، اشراف أ.د عبد الله محمد جمال الدين ، نوقشت 2007م 
3-* المجتمع المغولى فى عصر الإيلخانيين فى ضوء المصادر الفارسية* - أحمد عبد العزيز بقوش ، رسالة دكتوراه ، بكلية الآداب – جامعة عين شمس ، اشراف أ.د أحمد حمدي الخولي ، أ.د فاطمة نبهان ، نوقشت 2004م 
4- *التطورات السياسية وأثرها الاجتماعي في العصر الأموي في المشرق ( 41هـ : 132هـ = 661م : 750م )* ، فوزية صعب على المهيدب ، رسالة دكتوراه ، قسم التاريخ الإسلامي والحضارة الإسلامية ، بكلية دار العلوم جامعة القاهرة ، اشراف أ.د حسن على حسن ، نوقشت 2013م .

----------

